# Pinarello Marvel Review



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

So . . yea, not sure what to say here - I've never really thought much of the Pinarello brand - overpriced made in Asia frames - that was my view. I have a 4k custom made frame with Record and ENVE 3.4 wheels with King hubs

The Marvel left me speechless. Here is the review. Happy to answer any questions.

Review 2014 Pinarello Marvel | Brumble Bikes


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great review. Glad you got to ride a pinarello and see why it's the best bike out there.


----------



## john16v (Apr 14, 2014)

Great review! I love my Marvel! 

Thanks!


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Spot on review, got me wanting a Marvel now..


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, you're preaching to the choir on this forum. I really liked my bargain Litespeed. That is, until I rode my sons Pinarello Paris. It was like night and day. Suddenly the Litespeed felt incredibly harsh and the power transmission like mush, despite having a bottom bracket section the size of my forearms. Haven't looked back.

Nice review. Very fun to read.


----------

